# Since Decmeber.......



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 14, 2006)

So far I have:

Eyeshadows: 
Amber Lights Eyeshadow
Goldmine Eyeshadow
Beauty Marked Eyeshadow
Bronze Eyeshadow
Kid Eyeshadow
Casino Eyeshadow
Pink Venus Eyeshadow
Da Bling Eyeshadow
All That Glitters Eyeshadow

Shadestick:
Overcast Overcast

Mascara:
Pro Long
Fiber Lash

Pigment:
Old Gold Pigment
Melon Pigment

Lipglass:
Prr
Lust 
Viva Glam
Oh Baby
Glamoursun
Dreamy

Lustreglass:
Pinkarat 

Lipsticks:
Lingerie 
Body Suit
Malt
Faux
Hue 
Hug Me 

Pro Longwear:
Rose Runner

Primer:
Lip Primer
Brow Set Clear

Mineralize Skinfinishes:
Stereo Rose 
Porcelain Pink 
Petticoat
Shimpagne

Eye Liners:
Blacktrack Fluidline


Powder Blushes:
Dollymix Blush
Dame Blush
Margin Blush

Blushcreme:
Sweet William Blushcreme 


Brushes:
129 SE
113 SE
266 SE
187

Foundations:
Face and Body C4


Concealor:
Mosutirecover

Beauty Powder:
Sunsparked Pearl 
Shell Pearl


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 14, 2006)

for 4 months you are kicking it girl! even i don't have half as much as you and i've been collecting for around 8 months now!! i can't imagine how much you'll have in like a year!!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2006)

You've got quite a few nice items there!


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, some cool items! So many MSFs and you've only been collecting since December! Well done!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 29, 2006)

....................


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

wow girl...lovely collection


----------

